
Show HN: Epoh - Social Network of Quotes - epoh
Hi, few months ago I started Epoh where users can share they thoughts through text and image, you can like, dislike, comment, tag users, follow, unfollow users and most importantly you can share your content anonymous to everyone and to the people that follows you.<p>I would like to ask you guys for some feedback on it, if you like the idea of it, would you ever use it, what can be improved, what can be added&#x2F;removed and what should I do to attract more users to it.<p>I&#x27;m currently working an APP version for Android and IOS.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;epoh.me<p>Many Thanks!
======
dozzie
So, it's basically like imgur, Instagram, and the like?

~~~
epoh
Yes, but focus on images with text, in a way that is simple to just scroll
down without needing to put any #hastags or searching for something and be
able to see all the content that has been posted on the site by the users.
Also, you can choose to only see the 'Hot' posts and the posts from the users
that you follow.

You can also see on the user profile how many likes and dislike he has given
and received, how many posts he posted, how many followers he has and how many
people are his following.

But more importantly, is that you can share your thoughts anonymous to
everyone even for the people that follows you, so if you follow me and I share
something anonymous you wouldn't know that was me who posted it.

